# [amd64] Cronicas para quien se haga con uno

## artic

La verdad q este procesador es una maravilla compilando y usando soft de 64 bits ya sea el windows xp de 64 q tb vuela q con nuestro querido pinguino.Pero tb hay muchas trabas aun en su puesta a punto:

El splash para mi es imposible ,aunque realmente tengo el logo de pinguino a 1024x768 el vesa-tng no estara en 64 bits o sea un escandalo,ademas de lo q a mi se me suma mi nvidia fx5900 no puede realizar un splash de mas de 60Hz sin hackear la bios de nvidia.

El soporte de nforce3 para linux es vomitivo,con un kernel oficial olvidate de arrancar un sata como raiz conectado al sata del nforce,tb olvidate de monitorizar los sensors ya q no hay ni proyecto,el sonido deja mucho q desear para realtek y los driver de nvidia tiran mucho a windows,no asi en el caso de las graficas.Un escandalo tengo q parchear con las gentoo-dev o las nitro para arrancar.

Lo de el uso de la memoria es penoso en el sentido q estas obligado a usar un solo dimm para obtener 400 ,a mi siempre me gusto tener varios,por q en caso de daños solo pierdes parte de ella y no toda.(Esto solo afecta a GIGABYTE),en las demas placas permite 2 dimm a 400 eso si no mas.

Tambien hay q acordarse de los perezosos en software para amd ,jeje flashintel entre ellos q pretenden q compilemos un navegador a 32bits deben estar de coña.

El sata no deja de ser un 133 encubierto ya q realmente manda picos de 150 de vez en cuando no cte por eso de las transferencias a 150mb/seg es una coña.

Aun con todo esto va como un tiro  :Smile:  ,donde noto mucho la diferencia es compilando,graficamente es una bomba tb es apreciable mi aumento de gf3 ti a fx5900 ,pero tb tienen mucho q ver los ultimos drivers de nvidia q suben mis fps 2 millones mas en gl,si si habeis leido bien.

Esta es mi opinion.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Aprovecho este hilo para hacerte unas consultas sobre nforce3

Actualmente uso una placa Abit KV8 con chipset KT880Pro, pero me he comprado una DFI Lanparty con chipset nforce3 250GB y me asaltan las dudas sobre como configurar el kernel para este chipset.

Para mi chipset tengo en el kernel activado:

<*>VIA82CXXX chipset support

para nforce3 ¿seria el siguiente correcto?:

<*>AMD and nVidia IDE support

Para mi controladora SATA tengo puesto

<*>VIA SATA support

¿Cual de los siguientes es el de la controladora integrada en el nforce3? (supongo que el tercero)¿y para la externa?

< >ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                        

< >NVIDIA SATA support

< >Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                       

< >Promise SATA SX4 support

< >Silicon Image SATA support                                                         

< >SiS 964/180 SATA support  

< >VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support

Y finalmente para la tarjeta de red integrada tengo 

<M>   VIA Velocity support

¿que controlador usa la t. de red de nforce3?

Gracias de antemano.

Saludozzzzzzzzzz

----------

## artic

Si para :

para nforce3 ¿seria el siguiente correcto?:

<*>AMD and nVidia IDE support  (es correcto)

¿Cual de los siguientes es el de la controladora integrada en el nforce3? (supongo que el segundo)¿y para la externa?

< >ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

< >NVIDIA SATA support       (este seria el correcto si usas el sata del nforce 3) *

< >Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support

< >Promise SATA SX4 support

< >Silicon Image SATA support

< >SiS 964/180 SATA support

< >VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support

*Te recuerdo para q no des vueltas como yo q hay un bug con nv_sata ,con lo cual no podras arrancar con sata raiz excepto si usas gentoo-dev-sources q tiene parche o nitro en las versiones q tienen parche.Ademas de q mi placa dispone de sata mas controlados por el chip silicon.

Y finalmente para la tarjeta de red integrada tengo

<M> VIA Velocity support

¿que controlador usa la t. de red de nforce3?  si dependera de cada fabricante de placas ,el mio usa marvell q usa el modulo sk98lin (rapidisimo) nvidia tiene uno propio pero creo q pocos lo integran.

Para fianlizar recordar q no hay chipsets norte y sur en nforce ya q parede tener un nivel mas alto de integracion ademas del IO mas rapido.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Muchas gracias, ya esta claro. Creo que mi tarjeta de red es Marvell o algo asi, que he visto que si aparece algo en el kernel aunque no se si es el que necesito.

Sobre lo del SATA me parece lamentable que a estas alturas aun existan bugs. Siempre uso gentoo-dev-sources por lo que de tus palabras deduzco que no tendre problemas. De los nitro de momento paso porque no estan oficialmente soportados por la rama a64 de gentoo, auque me quedo con las ganas.

Y volviendo al tema inicial de tu post...

Sobte el splash, no se la causa por la que vesa-tng no está soportado, me sorprendio mucho. Yo uso el driver vesa y me va de maravilla, eso si, solo lo uso para arrancar, por lo que 60Hz durante un instante no me molestan. Antes de que existiese vesa-tng, habia una solucion para aumentar el refresco del framebuffer parcheando el kernel, lo que no se si es aun valida ya que por aquel entonces usabamos el kernel 2.4. Consulta https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570

El tema del flash y los 64bits ya lo tengo superado, simplemente lo doy por perdido. Que le den p.c. a Macromedia por ignoranos. Me niego a compilar firefox en 32bits. Ya les vale, ¿cuanto costaria a una empresa como macromedia compilar para 64bits el dichoso flash? ¿media hora?¿una?

Sobre lo de que el SATA no deja de ser un 133 encubierto, me dijeron en el irc #gentoo que en realidad no es probelma de los drivers SATA, sino del HARDWARE!!, por lo visto, la mayoria de discos SATA que se venden son en realidad un PATA133 con un conversior paralelo-serie. Por eso no van a 150:

```
$ dmesg | grep 133

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xBC00 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC802 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 20

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133
```

Vamos, que es un engaña-bobos de los fabricantes de discos duros, tanto para usuarios de windows como de linux.

Por lo general, estoy contento con mi amd64, me alegro de haber dado el salto.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## Hefistion

Hola, yo tengo esa misma placa, para el soporte de red debes de activar

 <*>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

En cuanto al splash yo no tengo froma de hacerlo rular (nvidia fx5200) y mira que probado  :Sad: 

Por cierto, con lo que estoy teniendo problemas es con el uso de powernowd o cpudyn, al cabo de  unos minutos se bloquea, alguien lo tiene rulando?

----------

## artic

Te refieres a la placa gigabyte?????????Jejej yo del powernow y demas literalmente paso de el ,pq los eoores al compilarlo son frecuentes y cada vez q lo compila bien al arrancar un kernel panic ,o sea q toca esperarse tb en este caso.

Lo del splash yo lo tengo solo como boot logo q bien me vale ,del vesa-tng olvidate no eta soportado y de vesa me rula al final de todo,es decir cuando entra el runlevel del splash,o sea q demomento esto es un cachondeo,pero jeje por mucho q macromedia nos ponga eslabones q gustazo da compilar mi gentoo en 64 q rapidez,q gustazo mi fx5900 y el doom3 ,lo cargo de detalles y filtros y no pestañea,y por no hablar del hl2 (en windows por el momento) graficos impresionantes........... por cierto las transparencias con amd64 y el render true de la nvidia vuelan.....es una gozada..............

Salu2

----------

## Fran

Lo de

 *Quote:*   

> Lo de el uso de la memoria es penoso en el sentido q estas obligado a usar un solo dimm para obtener 400 ,a mi siempre me gusto tener varios,por q en caso de daños solo pierdes parte de ella y no toda.

 

podrías editarlo y eliminarlo del post, porque es totalmente falso, como te he dicho en el otro hilo. Que no se lleve una falsa impresión el que quiera un amd64.

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Por cierto, con lo que estoy teniendo problemas es con el uso de powernowd o cpudyn, al cabo de unos minutos se bloquea, alguien lo tiene rulando?

 

Yo tengo activado el powernow-k8 y sin problemas. De hecho tengo modificado el powernow-k8.c para poder hacer undervolt, haciendo que el kernel pase de lo que dice la bios.

Eso sí, olvídate de cpudyn que ahora es innecesario. Para eso han metido un governor ondemand en el 2.6.9.

----------

## kamikaze04

Hola,

Yo uso la placa K8V-SE-Deluxe que tiene chipset K8T800, con un Athlon64 3000, y estoy muy contento con ella.

Cierto es que siendo diferente chipset no puedo hablar muy alto, pero

- Yo tambien tengo activado el powernow-k8 y el cpudyn y va sin ningun problema.

- Puedo monitorizar los sensores de mi placa sin problemas

Por otro lado,

- Yo tampoco he conseguido hacer funcionar el splash

- Y sobre la memoria, yo tengo 2x512Mb a funcionando 400 (cierto es que si lleno los 3 slots, nunca conseguiria los 400. Supongo que debe ser caso concreto del chipset nforce, no¿?

- Aparte de que seguimos sin tener flash para los navegadores, y tampoco un cliente-vpn de cisco

Aparte de es la minudencia del splash y del flash, no tengo ninguna queja y voy con mi pin de amd64 a todas partes para hacerle promo.

Animo!

----------

## Hefistion

Me referia a que mi placa base en una lanparty  :Smile: 

del splash paso, me gustaria tenerlo pero si no puede ser de momento pues nada  :Sad: 

en cuanto al powernowd me compila sin problemas pero bloquea el pc al cabo de un rato, tengo que probar a tocar la bios , no se si tendra algo q ver que tenag puesto que me apague el hd si no hay actividad (tengo dois hd uno esta bajando con el mldonkey de forma constante por lo que solo desaciva el secundario) o a desactivar acpi, bueno si lo consigo os lo cuento

----------

## artic

He editado de modo q el q lea no se compre una gigabyte XD ,ya q intentamos ayudar para el q va a realizar un ekipo nuevo.Lo de power now no se si es culpa de nforce o no lo unico q probe con muchos kernels y pasa lo mismo ,ademas de pegarse en especial con el acpi,.............

Salu2

----------

## FGA

¿Exactamente a qué placa Gigabyte te refieres?

Tengo planeado comprar una Gigabyte K8NS Pro en enero pero me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo   :Confused: 

Si el sonido y la red no están soportados no me importa mucho, ya que pienso usar mi SB Live! y una tarjeta de red PCI Realtek. Me preocupa el tema SATA y RAID, tanto ATA133 como SATA (tengo pensado hacerme con otro disco de 80GB IDE y ponerlo en modo RAID, pero no sé si por hardware o por software)

El flash no es un problema, uso Konqueror y se pueden usar plugins 32bits teniendo compilado konqueror en modo 64bits. Para el resto de aplicaciones no-64bits compilare en 32bits, no me voy a morir por eso  :Very Happy: 

También tengo planeado comprar 512 DDR400 y ponerla a 266mhz y usar también otros 512mb DDR266 de mi ordenador actual. En un futuro compraré otro modulo 512mb DDR400

Estoy deseando hacerme con ese Athlon 64 3400, que se supone duplica en rendimiento a mi Athlon XP 1700. Pero no quiero tener problemas luego. 

Tengo entendido que las placa base gigabyte son las mejores, y los chipset nforce son los que mejor rinden, ¿es verdad esto o debería hacerme con un chipset VIA y/o otra marca de placa?

----------

## Stolz

Hefistion, ¿tu tienes la DFI lanparty con nforce3 o la DFI lanparty infinity con nforce2?

Lo digo por que el modulo que me has dicho (Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support) era el que usaba en mi vieja placa nforce2 y me extraña que sea el mismo para nforce3.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Hefistion

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hefistion, ¿tu tienes la DFI lanparty con nforce3 o la DFI lanparty infinity con nforce2?
> 
> Lo digo por que el modulo que me has dicho (Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support) era el que usaba en mi vieja placa nforce2 y me extraña que sea el mismo para nforce3.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz

 

Tengo la lanparty ut nf3  250gb y a mi tb me extraño, pero es con esos drivers con la corre la red 

 :Shocked:  ahhh se me olvidaba, a mi si me funciona lm-sensors

----------

## artic

lm-sensors con nforce3 ,pero si no hay driver bus nforce3?????? si lo hay para nforce2 .ademas el driver de red es de marvell no de nvidia,no vale el de nvidia,todo depende del fabricante de la placa lo q quiera integrar en ella,en el caso del mio se limito a chipset y sonido.Hay quien mete el firewall de nvidia ese tb en la placa........

El modelo de mi placa es gigabyte ns pro ,si es ese al q te refieres,el unico problema q tiene en particular dentro de las placas con chip nforce3 es el de la memoria ,mas de 1 modulo baja la velocidad a 333 ,con un modulo 400.El resto de problemas afecta a todas las placas nforce 3,el sata funciona con el parche (nv_sata) q espero solucionen en breve,el raid va sin problemas,el sonido va perfectamente ,eso si nada comparable a la sb live q es la q uso ,todo hay q decirlo.

Salu2

----------

## Pancha

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El modelo de mi placa es gigabyte ns pro ,si es ese al q te refieres,el unico problema q tiene en particular dentro de las placas con chip nforce3 es el de la memoria ,mas de 1 modulo baja la velocidad a 333 ,con un modulo 400.

 

Con mi K8NS-PRo yo tengo 2 modulos de 512 y van los dos a 400.  Sandra y Everest me lo confirman y en la placa tengo FSB200 (800) y Mem. Clock 200 (DDR400), ¿has probado a actualizar la bios? ¿puede que tengas un modulo 333??.

Edito:

 *Gygabyte faq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This main board will show DDR333 speed when I use DDR400 double-side RAM module X 2 PCS, 1 PCS or single-side RAM module no problem.
> 
> 

 

Tienes razón, el problema es de la placa con 2 modulos de doble cara se pone a 333.

----------

## Hefistion

en mi dfi lanparty ut 250gb

```
bash-2.05b$ sensors 

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.49 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.57 V)   

VCore 2:   +1.57 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.37 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

+12V:     +12.03 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)   

-12V:     -15.95 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:       -2.42 V  (min =  -5.26 V, max =  -4.77 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +5.00 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

VBat:      +3.06 V

fan1:     1985 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)          

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)          

M/B Temp:    +47°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +40°C)   sensor = diode   

CPU Temp:    +44°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:       +36°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor   

Philips PAL_BG -i2c-0-61

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

bash-2.05b$ 

bash-2.05b$ dmesg |grep net

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.29.

bash-2.05b$ 

```

y tengo configurando y evidentemente trabajando el modulo de red con Reverse Engineered, es mas, buscando en los foros de gentoo fue como lo supe pq la 2004.3 no me lo reconocia de forma automatica y tuve q cargar el modulo a pelo  :Smile: 

----------

## ertomas

Hola Compañeros/as

Estoy pensando en comprarme un amd 64 bits pero con el socket 939, ya que soporta 4 ddr y la cache y memoria de reloj es mas rapida. El chipset que me quiero piyar para la placa base es el Nforce4-SLI,y mas en concreto la Asus con soporte SATA 3, tendria algun problema en Gentoo o FreeBSD?.

Me recomendais alguna otra placa?

Un Saludo y gracias

----------

## artic

En el sensors intervienen 2 factores,el chipset y el integrado q controla los sensors.Linux necesita ambos modulos para poder monitorizar esos sensors.En principio tenemos uno en comun el nforce3 250g ,o eso parece ,el segundo en mi caso es de ITE modelo IT8712 q ademas de los sensors se encarga de la impresora,disketera ,irda,puerto de juegos,puertos serie y demas.Parece q en este momento se dispone del segundo(no lo he probado aun) pero sin el primero no sirve de nada,voi a probar el q dices haber si me funciona en mi placa ,pq al igual la tuya lleva otro integrado de IO control,q alfin alcabo es su funcion.

Pancha espero q solucionen este problema de la ddr con un bios update,hay una utilidad de nvidia q te deja modificar esto parametros para overlocking,como si en la bios se tratara ,intente subirlo a 400 pero se me reinicia el ekipo,a si mismo tb te deja actuar en la agp y demas.Esto me parece una chapuzada por parte de gigabyte y como no lo solucione se encontrara con un cliente menos y una mala publicidad,lo q si me parece lamentable es lo q me comentaba Stolz de los discos duros SATA ,q sean un PATA con conversor (creo q esto es un timo y deberia ser efecto para demanda),solo faltan q a un 386 le pongan un encapsulado de un pIV y nos lo vendan al mismo precio,pq hasta con las tarjetas graficas hacen de las suyas tb,como esto siga asi antes de comprarnos un ekipo vamos a tener q investigar y a los q nos gusta ir a la ultima esperarnos .

Salu2

----------

## artic

Bien para mi sorpresa el sensors-detect parece funcionar en esta placa ,pq en mi asus no sacaba na de na.En esta lo rapiña todo y para mi sorpresa se vale con el i2c-isa,no necesito driver nforce3 como pensaba.Por si alguien tiene una placa con nforce 3 y dado q he compilado todo como modulos dejo aqui los modulos necesareos para q esto funcione:

```

i2c-dev

i2c-core

i2c-isa

it87

```

Todos se pueden compilar directamente en el kernel,para comodidad pero yo prefiero tener un kernel modular.

Tengo q comentar q el sensors detect me dejo una duda,me dijo q tenia una nvidia 5900 y q podia usar el driver rivatv creo.Por lo q leo en la pagina sirve para habilitar la entrada de video,supongo q atraves de una camara ,video o salida de tv q envie directamente la señal sintonizada.

Salu2

Salu2

----------

## Pancha

Lo de los SATA. Estoy mirando discos duros para ponerme un raid 0. El problema es que SATA nativo que merezca la pena el unico que encuentro medio barato y que no sea una burrada de grande es el Maxtor Diamond noseque 10 y como minimo son 160 gigas cada uno (y casi 100 c/u), el resto es PATA adaptado.  :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

Si lo de los discos duros es un robo ....... mira mi Segate de 80 gigas yo no le llamaria SATA..precisamente .........

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 21

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3468 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 156299375 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

```

o sea penoso,imaginaros la perdida de rendimiento glogal entre los sata y la memoria a 333,por no decir una tomadura de pelo generalizada,lo mejor el micro la verdad q vuela.

Salu2

----------

## FGA

En el tema de los discos SATA, al menos queda como consuelo que ya sea SATA, PATA o lo que sea, nunca va a llegar a la velocidad máxima del bus, que ya sería 133mb/s en ATA133 o 150mb/s en SATA. 

Pero los discos duros actuales de 7200rpm dan alrededor de los 50mb/s, lleven el bus que lleven. No sé si en SCSI pasará lo mismo.

Y los discos de 10000rpm o incluso 15000rpm son..digamos..demasiado caros  :Confused: 

PD: sigo con la intriga de las placas amd64 y sus problemas, me voy de viaje el día 1 y voy a pillar muy buenos precios en el lugar donde voy, y la verdad que tengo un lío para no meter la pata...

----------

## Ijo

Sin que lo tomeis como prepotencia, estoy buscando la combinación más potente en estado del arte sin importar el dinero y me gustaría que me echaseis una mano.

Requisito: AMD 64 por las mismas razones que vosotros dais en vuestros mensajes y nVidia (ATI y sus drivers me tienen frito).

¿Cual sería la combinación mejor y más potente en términos de CPU, chipset, memoria, discos SATA y tarjeta gráfica?

A modo de ejemplo, he visto lo siguiente, pero no soy experto en AMD / nVidia y desconozco si hay algo mejor.

- AMD Athlon 64 3500+

- GA-K8NSNXP-939 (nForce3 Ultra Chipset)

- 2GB RAM - Memorias 400DDR 

- nvidia geforce 6600 gt agp 8x 256RAM DDR3

Respecto a los discos, y después de leer vuestros mensajes, qué me recomendais?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------

## Stolz

Hombre, pues sin importar dinero, yo me cogeria lo siguiente:

Placa: MSI K8N Neo 2 Platinium: 120 

Micro:Athlon FX-55 850

RAM: 2x512 Geil Ultra X PC3200 TCCD 270

Grafica: Nvidia 6800 Ultra  580

Discos: 2 WD Raptor en Raid 0  200

Fuente: Enermax de 480w 170

Total: 2190

Esa es la combinacion mas potente que existe ahora mismo sin importar dinero, con unos componentes a juego. Eso si, me parece una animalada pero alla tu por preguntar  :Wink: 

Si importase el dinero me cogeria:

Placa:DFI Lanparty UT 250GB 100 

Micro:Athlon 64 3400+ Newcasstle 230

RAM: 2x512 Geil Ultra X PC3200 TCCD 270

Grafica: Nvidia 6800GT  330

Discos: 2 discos SATA de segunda mano de 80GB en RAID 0 90

Fuente: Marca conocida de 460w 120

Total: 1140

Si no vas a jugar mucho de la ultima configuracion cambiaria la 6800GT por una 6800 normal, y si te gusta el OC y tienes un poco mas de presupuesto, cogeria en vez del Newcasttle 3400+, un Clawhammer mobile AMN 62w. Aunque el socket 754 no tiene dual-channel he puesto unas memorias que si lo son, poruqe luego son mas faciles de vender o mas faciles de aprovexchar si migras al socket 939.

Esta combinacion tambien te daria un rendimiento espectacular a pesar de costar casi la mitad.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Yo con dinero mi iria a una placa dual,2 micros.....pero normalmete...para la mayoria de terraqueos,escogeria lo siguiente:

AMD64 (el q sea notese q los ultimos vienen con 1Mg de cache)

Grafica nvidia (pci express 6800GT) vale dinero pero menudo procesador grafico la 6600 probe una e iba peor q la 5900,no me digas pq.........todo depende del q diseñe la placa Aopen son bastante chapuzeros,yo recomiendo Winfast,mejores placas y materiales...mayor precio tb.

Placa ASUS (nforce3 ,q soporte pci express las de pIV lo llevan para amdno lo se),habria q ver los modelos actuales....abit y gigabyte las tengo castigadas por publicidad engañosa aunque mi kns pro si no fuera por lo de la memoria va de lujo,mola el dual bios y su calidad/precio.

1 gb de ram ddr 400 de pa mucho

SATA de los buenos jeje no sea q metamos la PATA el mio por lo menos da picos de 150mb/seg.

Opinar en esto es complicado c/u tiene sus gustos.

Salu2

----------

## ertomas

Artic, la verdad es que esa maquina que planeas esta de puta madre (perdon...xD).

 :Arrow:  El procesador de 64 bits de AMD esta muy bien de prestaciones y merece bastante la pena, pero asegurate que sea con socket 939...pufff son lo mejor!!!

 :Arrow:  La placa base es estupenda, y es bueno que te decantes por la Asus, ya que por experiencia y he visto mas de 20 en funcionamiento, de todas ellas ninguna ha dado problemas ninguno...ahh y si que llevan soporte pci express. Trabajo en un appinformatica y he montado muchas sobre AMD...y van Cool!!!

 :Arrow:  Oye Artic deduzco que te gusta jugar bastante o tener graficos excepcionales, y para eso necesitas una magnifica tarjeta grafica. Las nuevas  placas base de Asus incorporan dos puertos pci-express de 16x para linkear 2 tarjetas Nvidia (Como antiguamente hacian 3dfx..aquellas Vodoo wau!!!), pero creo que lei que al pinchar 2 dejaban de funcionar a 16x, a funcionar a 8x, pero jeej son dos tarjetas renderizando vaya gozada!!!!

Yo dentro de nada me hare con un AMD 64 bits a 3400+ FX socket 939...con una Asus. Bueno ya os comentare que tal me funciona!!!

Un Saludo

----------

## artic

Uffff ,seria impresionante colocar 2 6800GT ultra ,un juego de maximo detalla grafico con todos los filtros metidos no podria ni pestañear.........si me gusta jugar en red y ultimamente estoi con el hl2 y el doom3.... este ultimo en linux escuche criticas de sonido y graficos.......yo lo tengo con surround y graficos con todos los filtros activados y va como un tiro,agradecer a nvidia sus ultimos drivers linuxeros q en vez de ser la 66** debieron llamarle la 7*** o 9***,pq nunca habia notado un aumento tan brusco del rendimiento en una tarjeta.

Yo ire tirando con esta placa y grafica ya q es nueva,pero estoi esperando a q salga una asus q despunte,en el tema de pci express dicen q demomento no se nota cambio significativo,pero todos intuimos q si va a sr un salto importante,joba ahora estaba pensando en una placa con micro dual y dos ranuras pci express,seria eso ya un ekipo domestico......jeje

Salu2

----------

## Ijo

Hola de nuevo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hombre, pues sin importar dinero, yo me cogeria lo siguiente:
> 
> Placa: MSI K8N Neo 2 Platinium: 120 
> 
> Micro:Athlon FX-55 850
> ...

 

Pregunta: ¿Porqué no irme directamente a socket 939? Se supone que es lo último, cierto?  igual estoy equivocado.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si importase el dinero me cogeria:
> 
> Placa:DFI Lanparty UT 250GB 100 
> ...

 

Perdona mi ignorancia. Qué es OC?

Y otra pregunta: Me podeis recomendar algún sitio donde comprar todo esto? (soy de Madrid/España). Veo que tienes precios. Si hay problema aquí con la publicidad entonces envíame un mail privado a:

ijoENmyrealboxPUNTOcom

Muchas gracias otra vez.

----------

## Stolz

 *Quote:*   

> Pregunta: ¿Porqué no irme directamente a socket 939? Se supone que es lo último, cierto? igual estoy equivocado.

 La primera opcion que he puesto es 939  :Wink: , aunque parece que el dinero no es problema para ti, si quieres motivos por los que elegir 754 frente a 939 consulta https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1903854#1903854

OC = Over Clock

Para saber donde comprar, busca el nombre de los componentes en google filtrando por idioma español y obtendras muchos resultados.

Saludozzzzzzz

PD: ¿de veras estas dispuesto a gastarte 2190 en un ordenador   :Shocked:  ? ¡que envidia!

----------

## ertomas

Si te vas a gastar todo eso en un ordenador planteate el tema de un powerpc que el G5 esta a 64 bits, y es una flipada!!!

Yo no me gastaria todo eso en un pc, yo me lo gastaria en un PowerPc ya que tengo uno y me va de lujo!!!!.

Un Saludo

----------

## artic

Lo malo del power pc a mi parecer es q no me da las mismas posibilidades q un clonico,en en caso de variedad en hardware,reparaciones,etc......ademas si nos vamos por esos senderos lo sparc no tienen demasiado q envidiarle y ademas solaris va bien.

Ojala se pudieran hacer todos los electrodomesticos,coches o lo q sea como un pc clonico,metiendo lo q quieras y no leo q te inpongan.

Salu2

----------

## Ijo

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos. Al final me he decidido y he comprado esto. Espero no haberme equivocado.

- micro: amd athlon 64 3500+ newcastle so939

- placa: asus a8v deluxe chipset VIA K8T800Pro.

- mem: 1GB DD400 geil 

- disco: 1 x Maxtor SATA 250GB

- graf: AOpen GF 6800 LE 128MB, AGP8x tcout dvi

resto: regrabadora dvd nec 3500a doble capa, disquetera, teclado, ratón, altavoces 5.1, torre atx, fuente, monitor 17" TFT de LG. 

Todo me ha salido por 1599 con iva incluido.

Como os dije soy nuevo en AMD. Qué configuración de variables me recomendais utilizar para el micro de arriba?

CFLAGS=

CHOST=

Gracias de nuevo de antemano.

----------

## artic

Lo de la grafica es una equivocacion a mi parecer LE responde a una version recortada,es decir de  6800 tiene poco o sea q al = otras inferiores en versiones normales rinden mas ,ademas tb comentarte q Aopen,en lo q a fabricacion de placas se refiere es como un todo a 100,calidad de materiales 0,o sea como se dice na miña terra "unha trapallada" ,es una pena pq mi fuente de alimentacion de aopen era muy buena,de eso ya pasaron años........,el chip Via en mi opinion es un a pena cuando pinchas una grafica nvidia en el,ademas de q en IO es mas lento q los nforce3,el resto normalito vamos......... ademas de la intencion de nvidia de desarrollo de calidad en linux.

Lo q no me gusta de muchas tiendas de informatica es de q muchas veces no tienen lo q se quiere,intentan venderte lo q tienen en stock o ellos sacan mayor porcentaje de ganancia y asi salen las cagadas de equipos q salen,una lastima en la etica empresarial de este pais.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

A penas has indicado datos de los componentes, es como decir, "me he comprado un coche con 4 ruedas, un volante y 5 marchas", puede ser un Ferrari o puede ser un  Tata  :Wink: , pero bueno, intentare comentar todo lo que pueda.

-micro: amd athlon 64 3500+ newcastle so939

una eleccion normalita, no destaca especialemnte. Por 20 mas podrias haber cogido un 3500+ winchester, que tiene tecnologia de 90nm en vez de 0.13micras.

- placa: asus a8v deluxe chipset VIA K8T800Pro.

No tengo referencias de esa placa, pero puestos a elegir, seguro que por el mismo precio tenias la MSI Neo2 que es la mejor para ese socket. El chipset VIA K8T800Pro es la caña, no tiene nada que envidiar al nforce3 y en muchos aspectos le supera, seguro que no te defrauda. Normalmente odio los chipsets VIA pero el K8T800Pro es la excepcion, mucho mas estable que el nforce3 (he tenido los dos y se lo que digo).

- mem: 1GB DD400 geil

Como no des mas datos (chips que llevan o modelo exacto) no puedo decir nada. Espero que al menos sean 2 modulos de 512MB para aprovechar el dual channel, porque si es un solo modulo de nada te sirve haber comprado el 939 en vez del 754  :Neutral: . Si son el modelo Ultra-X (no Ultra a secas) te has cogido unas muy buenas.

- disco: 1 x Maxtor SATA 250GB

Lo mismo, sin mas datos no te puedo decir nada. Lo ideal es que sea de la serie Maxtor DM10 con la segunda letra B. Si la segunda letra es Y entonces no es un SATA nativo y te tendras que conformar con ATA133.

- graf: AOpen GF 6800 LE 128MB, AGP8x tcout dvi 

La 6800 es una buena grafica, aunque la version LE es una version recortada, creo que le capan un poco la frecuencia y algunos pipelines y reducen el tamaño del disipador. Yo huniese elegido la 6800GT que en mi opinion tiene mejor relacion rendimiento/precio.

Saludozzzzzzzzzzz

----------

## Ijo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> A penas has indicado datos de los componentes, es como decir, "me he comprado un coche con 4 ruedas, un volante y 5 marchas", puede ser un Ferrari o puede ser un  Tata , pero bueno, intentare comentar todo lo que pueda.
> 
> :
> 
> :
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por la información, me es muy valiosa. La verdad es que para mi es complicado estar a la última, y en algún sitio me tenia que parar y decidirme por comprar algo. El PC tenía buena pinta.

A modo de resumen, después de un par de días ya tengo casi todo lo que quiero instalado y el funcionamiento general es espectacular (comparado con un P4 a 3.2 + ATI 9600Pro). 

Todo no podía ser bueno, hay una cosa rara que me está pasando. Glxgears me da unos 4870 fps (1280x1024 - 32bits) y en general los gráfico van bien. Pero si me pongo a mover muy rápido una ventana, parece como si se atascase durante un instante, para continuar como si nada. También me da la 'sensación' que al cambiar de workspace (uso openbox), las ventanas (por ejemplo firefox) se repintan un pelín lentas. Tengo el P4 al lado y estos comportamientos no le pasan.

Unreal Tournament 2004 es un banco de pruebas fantástico y ahí se manifiesta mejor el problema. En general carga bien y funciona muy rápido menos: 1) Al cambiar a un arma a la que no había cambiado todavía... sufre un lapso/atasque de unos milisegundos 2) Cuando entra sonido 'nuevo' de voces también parece que se atasca par aseguir como si nada y 3) La carga de una nueva misión tarda muchísimo. Parece que se ha colgado, pero al final empieza como si nada...

En fín, que no se que puede ser, pero si teneis alguna idea de dónde mirar os lo agradezco.

----------

## artic

No confundas el rendimiento 2d ,caso de las ventanas al 3d (gl) ,tus fps son muy bajos debes de tener algun problemon,pq no son para nada normales.Prueba los ultimos drivers a ver q pasa.

Salu2

----------

## Ijo

 *artic wrote:*   

> No confundas el rendimiento 2d ,caso de las ventanas al 3d (gl) ,tus fps son muy bajos debes de tener algun problemon,pq no son para nada normales.Prueba los ultimos drivers a ver q pasa.
> 
> Salu2

 

Gracias artic. He instalado los últimos drivers y seguía igual. He mirado por todos lados y al final era un problema de AGP. Estoy uitilizando el agp del kernel, pero me faltaba cargar el módulo amd64_agp.

A partir de ahí todo va como la seda. Glxgears ha subido a ~8600, las ventanas van suaves, sin parones; ut2004 va perfecto. 

Imagino que ~8600fps estará bien siendo la versión LE de la nv 6800.

Os agradezco otra vez la ayuda que me habeis ofrecido.

Un saludo.

----------

## artic

Efectivamente todas las placas q no tengan chip nvidia ,deben cargar ese modulos .......en mi caso con la nforce3 ,no lo carga pq no le hace falta ......

Por el resto me alegro de q tu rendimiento este donde debe de estar.Por cierto con los ultimos drivers en mi tarjeta mejora el rendimiento espectacularmente.

Salu2

----------

